# Buckeye report



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone have a buckeye lake ice report?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll try to post a report tomorrow or maybe later tonigt , if I can talk to my brother.
It was frozen over but not safe as of yesterday. I would love to get out this wekend, but we'll have to see how the temps are later this week.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks I'm hoping to get out this weekend if the ice allows it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Good deal guys! I'm hoping to hear good news on Buckeye so I don't have to go over to Indian tomorrow.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Me and buckeyetom was wanting to head up Sunday! Fingers crossed 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sitting here waiting for an update....

Rather spend some time on Buckeye at the beach over driving 3 hours to Wingfoot... Come'on good news!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> Sitting here waiting for an update....
> 
> Rather spend some time on Buckeye at the beach over driving 3 hours to Wingfoot... Come'on good news!


Same here!!!!! Perchy, what day/days you planning on hitting buckeye if there's safe ice???? I want to go somewhere this weekend too, and dont want to drive 3 hours either.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

claytonhaske said:


> Same here!!!!! Perchy, what day/days you planning on hitting buckeye if there's safe ice???? I want to go somewhere this weekend too, and dont want to drive 3 hours either.


If its a go, I'll be out at Buckeye both Saturday and Sunday...

Saturday I'll be out there probably around 3 PM and Sunday I'll be out there by sun up....


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> If its a go, I'll be out at Buckeye both Saturday and Sunday...
> 
> Saturday I'll be out there probably around 3 PM and Sunday I'll be out there by sun up....


Cool, i'll be in a camo ground blind. Stop by and say hi. I'm gonna try and be there at sun up both days.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

How thick is the ice......if you said go i'm assuming 5 inches or better?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Carpman said:


> How thick is the ice......if you said go i'm assuming 5 inches or better?


I think we are on day 3 of complete lock up.... I would assume its close to 3.5-4 in most areas..... Other area's still could be thinner.

I'm waiting on official word from Dale before I make any decision on where I"m going.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I we are at 4 inches I may stop out tomorrow and give it a shot.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

In what areas?


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry. I meant if we are at 4 inches.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ah......hopefully


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I stopped by FFB today after the strip ponds I wanted to try only had 1.5-2". There were two guys close to shore fishing. Most of the holes I punched showed no better than 3".


----------

